# 700 BDL safety



## MrgreenJeans (Jan 11, 2007)

It seems like the safety is to loud and tight on my 700. Is there anything a gunsmith can do to make it more quiet?


----------



## Takoda (Jan 11, 2007)

Have you attempted the two finger safety release?

Reach up, put your right hand thumb behind the safety and your fore finger in front of the safety.  Push with the thumb, hold back some with the forefinger.  The safety will start to slide forward in a slow, more controlled manner allowing for a more quiet on/off safety.

Just a tip.


----------



## jbroadnax (Jan 11, 2007)

It is a liability issue.   Gunsmith can easily resolve that for you.


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Jan 11, 2007)

Takoda said:


> Have you attempted the two finger safety release?
> 
> Reach up, put your right hand thumb behind the safety and your fore finger in front of the safety.  Push with the thumb, hold back some with the forefinger.  The safety will start to slide forward in a slow, more controlled manner allowing for a more quiet on/off safety.
> 
> Just a tip.




This is what I have been doing but it really requires a lot of force to get it to click into the fire mode. Definately more than I think that it should. I was just wondering if this is something that would be trivial for a gunsmith to adjust.


----------



## Takoda (Jan 11, 2007)

MrgreenJeans said:


> This is what I have been doing but it really requires a lot of force to get it to click into the fire mode. Definately more than I think that it should. I was just wondering if this is something that would be trivial for a gunsmith to adjust.



Most any gunsmith worth their salt can slick that up for you.  Have the slick the trigger up for 3lbs, no creep, no over travel while they are at it.

Two birds, one stone.

www.guncustomizing.com


----------



## Gun Docc (Jan 11, 2007)

sounds like the safety detent ball seat is either too deep or has a burr around it's edge causing the hard release

Yes it is an easy fix for a gunsmith but if you have never dealt with this type of stuff it is best left to a gunsmith

I made a repair on one just last week with sort of the same problem


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Jan 12, 2007)

Takoda said:


> Most any gunsmith worth their salt can slick that up for you.  Have the slick the trigger up for 3lbs, no creep, no over travel while they are at it.
> 
> Two birds, one stone.
> 
> www.guncustomizing.com




The trigger pull is already set to 2.5 lb's or so. It is just the safety that is annoying me. Thanks to you guys for advice as I was not sure that that this was something a gunsmith would want to mess with due to the potential for liability issues.


----------

